# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Mai 2019)

*Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*


----------



## tochan01 (1. Mai 2019)

*Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Boah leute.... ist einer "2 Wochen" im Urlaub gewesen? 
Der Deutsche Trailer breits seit dem 12.4. draußen und da jetzt noch "klick-  Werbenews" drauß zu machen ist echt nen bissel...


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Trailer in deutscher Sprache immer noch genauso nichtssagend ist.

Und, nebenbei bemerkt, ein wenig zum Fremdschämen. Mag ja sein, dass nur ich das so empfinde, weil ich Filme und Serien seit Jahren nur noch im O-Ton goutiere, aber ... Haben die allen Ernstes "The Rise of Skywalker" _wörtlich_ übersetzt?  

Da muss man vermutlich noch froh sein, dass es jetzt nicht noch sperriger "Der Aufstieg des Skywalker" heißt. Nun ja, egal. Der Film wird mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ohnehin genauso ungenießbar wie seine beiden Vorgänger, da machen feine Details den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

"Der Aufsteig Skywalkers"   Meine Güte, ist das ein lächerlich und dämlich klingender Titel. Sowas konnte sich doch nur ein Praktikant ausgedacht haben.
Und der Film "Sonic The Hedgehog" heißt hier dann "Schall der Igel" oder wie oder was ? Das würde ich denen glatt zutrauen...


----------



## MTMnet (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

interessant ist das sie es als "Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" (Einzahl ?)  und nicht "Der Aufsieg der Skywalkers" übersetzen....
mal abgesehen davon das mir die neuen "Teile" nicht gefallen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Das sie als Bösewicht im letzten Teil der Trilogie Sidious zurück bringen müssen zeigt eigentlich wie gescheitert diese Trilogie doch ist. Ich hoffe zwar das es Abrams nicht verkackt weil Sidious mein lieblings Charakter aus Star Wars ist aber eigentlich habe ich da kaum Hoffnung und überlege den Film überhaupt anzuschauen ins Kino bin ich schon bei Teil 8 nicht mehr gegangen.


----------



## MTMnet (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Snoke... bssssssst... Laser und weg.  und wer war Snoke noch mal ?

hey.. Ich ramme Rey mit einem hoch bewaffneten spezial Angriffs Tie Fighter, anstatt sie mit Bordwaffen in der unendlich freien Wüste zu atomisieren.
Meine Kräfte sagen mir das sie keine Chance hat den Aufprall auf mein Cockpit zu überleben und ich brauche/habe kein Schutzschild dafür.
Rey... run... hüpf... Kylo? tot.

Danke JJ


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Das Kylo immer noch gegen Rey kämpfen soll ist sowieso lächerlich er hat keine Ausbidung mehr genossen seit dem letzten Aufeinandertreffen und Rey hat das scheinbar sichtlich nicht nötig die wird von Teil zu Teil immer stärker.

Wie antwortete doch gleich Mark Hamill auf die Frage wie man ein Jedi wird: "practice". Ja Luke hat wohl in Teil 4 mehr Training im Millenium Falcon gehabt als Rey überhaubt.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Das Kylo immer noch gegen Rey kämpfen soll ist sowieso lächerlich er hat keine Ausbidung mehr genossen seit dem letzten Aufeinandertreffen und Rey hat das scheinbar sichtlich nicht nötig die wird von Teil zu Teil immer stärker.
> 
> Wie antwortete doch gleich Mark Hamill auf die Frage wie man ein Jedi wird: "practice". Ja Luke hat wohl in Teil 4 mehr Training im Millenium Falcon gehabt als Rey überhaubt.



Kylo war wenigstens eine Weile bei Luke und eine Weile bei Snoke. Rey war 1 Tag bei Luke und ist schon mächtiger als es Yoda nach hunderten Jahren Training war, ist klar .


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Du meinst bei Fake Luke der dann trotzdem stirbt. Wie gesagt kann man völlig vergessen Teil 7 war als Aufmacher bzw. als Einführung der neuen Charakter brauchbar aber Teil 8 ist ne absolute Katastrophe, auch Handwerklich wenn man ins Detail geht.


----------



## sfc (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und, nebenbei bemerkt, ein wenig zum Fremdschämen. Mag ja sein, dass nur ich das so empfinde, weil ich Filme und Serien seit Jahren nur noch im O-Ton goutiere, aber ... Haben die allen Ernstes "The Rise of Skywalker" _wörtlich_ übersetzt?
> 
> Da muss man vermutlich noch froh sein, dass es jetzt nicht noch sperriger "Der Aufstieg des Skywalker" heißt.



Wie sähe für dich denn eine passende sinngemäße Übersetzung aus? Finde den Titel im Original schon banane, da noch das Beste draus zu machen, kann man jetzt nicht den Übersetzern ankreiden. 

Ich finde den Satz im Trailer "Niemand geht je wirklich" deutlich beanstandenswerter


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Heißt es gibt immer noch Jaja Bing .


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



sfc schrieb:


> Wie sähe für dich denn eine passende sinngemäße Übersetzung aus? Finde den Titel im Original schon banane, da noch das Beste draus zu machen, kann man jetzt nicht den Übersetzern ankreiden.



Das Beste wäre es gewesen, sich komplett vom englischen Titel zu lösen. Manche formelhaften Phrasen und Wendungen verlieren durch jede Übersetzung - deshalb hört sich auch der Originaltitel für teutonische Ohren doof an, englische Muttersprache empfinden das ganz anders.

Leider gehöre ich nicht zu dem erlauchten Kreis, der im Vorab nähere Informationen über die Handlung erhalten hat. Mit solchen Informationen wäre es aber nicht sooo schwer, einen Titel zu basteln, der viel andeutet und nichts verrät und/oder am Ende einen Aha-Effekt hervorruft.

Andererseits ist es auch ganz gut, dass nicht ich mit der Benamsung beauftragt bin. Ich hätte vermutlich passende Titel gefunden wie:
"Episode IX: Die letzte Vergrämung",
"Episode IX: Abrams' Rückkehr"
"Episode IX: Die Verwurstung der Macht"
"Episode IX: Der Schwachsinn schlägt zurück"
etc.



> Ich finde den Satz im Trailer "Niemand geht je wirklich" deutlich beanstandenswerter



Wieso, das trifft doch auf alle neuen Charaktere und die Fortführung der alten Protagonisten zu. Keiner von denen geht wirklich, die sind alle schlecht bis mittelmäßig.


----------



## Rollora (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Trailer in deutscher Sprache immer noch genauso nichtssagend ist.
> 
> Und, nebenbei bemerkt, ein wenig zum Fremdschämen. Mag ja sein, dass nur ich das so empfinde, weil ich Filme und Serien seit Jahren nur noch im O-Ton goutiere, aber ... Haben die allen Ernstes "The Rise of Skywalker" _wörtlich_ übersetzt?
> 
> Da muss man vermutlich noch froh sein, dass es jetzt nicht noch sperriger "Der Aufstieg des Skywalker" heißt. Nun ja, egal. Der Film wird mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ohnehin genauso ungenießbar wie seine beiden Vorgänger, da machen feine Details den Kohl auch nicht fett.


Ja je besser man Englisch spricht bzw. das Hörverständnis trainiert, desto eher fällt einem auf, wie grauenhaft die Dinge eigentlich übersetzt sind. Weshalb ich Leuten immer rate, sich das englische Original zu gönnen. Das bisschen Englisch, was man dazu braucht lernt man meist quasi im Vorbeigehen


Mahoy schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es auch ganz gut, dass nicht ich mit der Benamsung  beauftragt bin. Ich hätte vermutlich passende Titel gefunden wie:
> "Episode IX: Die letzte Vergrämung",
> "Episode IX: Abrams' Rückkehr"
> "Episode IX: Die Verwurstung der Macht"
> ...


Man stelle "Spaceballs" vorn dran und ich könnte mit allen Titeln gut leben. Wird ohnehin Zeit für eine Fortsetzung


----------



## Mahoy (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



Rollora schrieb:


> Man stelle "Spaceballs" vorn dran und ich könnte mit allen Titeln gut leben. Wird ohnehin Zeit für eine Fortsetzung



Wie jetzt, Episode VII bis IX sind gar keine Fortsetzung von "Spaceballs"? Aber ... aber ... Das ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn! Warum sollte sich Star Wars selbst parodieren?


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCvt4DYbiSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Wenn der Imperator zurückkommt, dann gefälligst auch unser aller Liebling Jar Jar Binks. Du Güte gut, was ich da reden? Besser endgültig tot als noch toter in Episode IX...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn der Imperator zurückkommt, dann gefälligst auch unser aller Liebling Jar Jar Binks. Du Güte gut, was ich da reden? Besser endgültig tot als noch toter in Episode IX...


Wir wäre es wenn der Imperator als Jar Jar Binks zurückkommt?

In den Büchern konnte er ja angeblich in andere Körper schlüpfen.


----------



## facehugger (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir wäre es wenn der Imperator als Jar Jar Binks zurückkommt?
> 
> In den Büchern konnte er ja angeblich in andere Körper schlüpfen.


Michse dann sofort wegbeamen, Scotty

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Star Wars ist an dem Punkt angelangt, an dem auch ein Gungan-Imperator nur noch eine Verbesserung darstellen könnte: "Heyho, spürste duse die Macht, die deinse Zorn dichse verleiht? Greifse Deinse Lichtschwert, streckse michse damit nieder und sein superheftig Sith-Lord!"


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Mich hätte mal Abrams Storyline für die komplette Trilogie interessiert schade das man das nicht öffentlich einsehen kann. Man überlege nur mal:

- Snoke mit Hintergrund Geschichte
- kein lächerlicher Luke 
- Lea kommt ihren Heldentot und muss nicht lächerlich Mary Poppins style rumfliegen
- vl. eine allgemeine Entwicklung verschiedener Hauptcharaktere 
- keine nervige Asiatin (nichts gegen die Schauspielerin aber der Charakter ist schrecklich)
- keine fürchteliche Person Holdo
- evtl. eine interessante und schlüssige Handlung 
- überlicht ist evtl. wieder einfach nur ein Wurmloch 
- Rey hat eine Backstory, evtl. eine Kenobi

Und das wichtigste Admiral Ackbar würde noch leben... Abgeschlossen mit einem wirklichen Kampf zwischen Luke und Kylo, wobei Luke ihn allerdings nicht verspottet sondern das Gute in ihm spürt und ihn dazu bewegen will zur guten Seite zurück zu kommen. Am Ende lässt sich Luke dann töten um als Machtgeist auf Kylo eingreifen zu können, natürlich mit den legendären Worten: "strike me down and i will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine".


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Mich hätte mal Abrams Storyline für die komplette Trilogie interessiert schade das man das nicht öffentlich einsehen kann.



Da bereits in Episode VII massiv der Wurm steckte (Wenn sie auch nicht so ein komplettes Desaster wie Episode VIII war...), habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass Abrams volle und ununterbrochene inhaltliche Kontrolle die Sequels gerettet hätte. Oder dass die Trilogie wenigstens ein für alle Fans versöhnliches Ende bekommt.

Grundsätzlich halte ich Abrams für ein gutes Beispiel des Peter-Prinzips: Er hat es in seinem Metier der Agenten/Mystery/Coming-of-Age-Geschichten zu (absolut verdientem) Ruhm gebracht und wurde deshalb mit Aufgaben betraut, die er dann nach Strich und Faden versemmeln konnte. Insbesondere bei der Übernahme/Fortführung fremder Franchises kam nichts Gescheites raus, weil er selbst Themen seinen individuellen Stempel aufdrücken muss, selbst wenn dieser ums Verrecken nicht passen will. Etablierte Marken sind besser bei Routiniers mit weniger ausgeprägtem Ego aufgehoben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Star Wars 7 ist bei weiß Gott kein perfekter Film aber Lichtjahre von Teil 8 entfernt. Von daher hätte es mich schon interessiert. Ich weiß noch wie ich beim Abspann von Teil 7 zu meinem Kollegen gemeint habe "ohje war ja nicht so pralle", war auch mitten drin schon drauf und dran wie 30% der anderen im Kino den Saal zu verlassen. Dachte dann gut mit Teil 8 kommt ein neuer Regisseur, Abrams mochte ich von den Star Treck Remakes schon nicht sonderlich und schlussendlich hofft man jetzt nach dem Disaster das Abrams das Schiff rettet was quasi unrettbar ist.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Ich bin ja schon ein bischen Fan von StarWars aber irgendwie richtig gut sind nur drei Filme und seit Disnep abliefert habe ich komplett das Interesse verloren :`-(


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Disney veröffentlicht den deutschen Trailer*

Disney ist nur der Geldgeber, bei der Trilogie haben sie den Regisseuren freie Hand gelassen, nicht abgeliefert haben damit Abrams und vor allem Johnson. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen was wir Rogue One bekommen haben was ein wirklich guter Film war. Ich hoffe so sehr das ein Obi Wan Film noch kommt, Ewan Mc Gregor wäre sofot bereits und ist zz. im richtigen Alter dafür, wenn Disney diese Chance verpasst bin ich echt sauer.


----------

